# Favorite Knife?



## g5000

I know knives are not "firearms", but this seemed like the appropriate part of the forum to discuss them.

I don't always carry a firearm, but I always carry a knife.  Ever since I left the military, I feel naked without one.

To me, knives are tools, not weapons.

I have tried out a wide variety of knives, some expensive, some cheap, and I have finally narrowed my preference down to two knives that I absolutely love and carry with me at all times.

The first is the Leatherman Squirt S4.  Not to be confused with the Leatherman Squirt P4.  The S4 has scissors, the P4 has pliers.

I have a need for scissors far more often than a need for pliers.

The Squirt is an actual pocketknife.  One you can carry in  your pocket.  A lot of "pocket knives" are too big to carry in your pocket.

The Squirt has a couple of screwdriver heads, a bottle opener, a nail file which no one ever uses, a blade, and scissors.  The scissors are not the useless tiny ones you find on a swiss army knife.  The Squirt's scissors are powerful enough to slice open those hard plastic casings they put around every consumer electronic product these days that make you want to hunt down the inventor and gut him.

I use the screwdrivers and scissors constantly, so this tool stays with me at all times.

The blade on the Squirt is not that useful, and so for cutting purposes I carry a Smith & Wesson S.W.A.T.  It is an automatic (a.k.a. "switchblade").  The model I have is the SW3000 where the action is not immediately obvious.  You have to compress one of the black friction pads in just the right spot.  It is considered a double-action knife because of the little knobby thing on the blade you can also use to open it.







Of all the knives I have had, this is the one I love the most.  It has a 440C blade and is not too heavy or bulky.  It has had excellent sharpness retention.


Sadly, Leatherman no longer makes the S4, so I have stockpiled a bunch of them before they stopped making them.  I have also accumulated some off of E-bay.  I have given a lot of them away to family and friends and they love them.

It looks like the S.W.A.T. automatic is also getting harder and harder to come by.  I picked up mine at a gun show a few years ago, and picked up another one at a gun show last year for a family member.


A really weird thing is that it is getting even harder to find knife sheaths.  I have been to umpteen gun shops and none of them carry knife sheaths for your belt any more!  WTF?!?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

My go to knife is the Leatherman Sidekick. I like it because I can open the blades without having to open the entire tool. I also like the fact that the pliers are spring loaded. I honestly never met a situation where I needed a pair of scissors so much that I couldn't use a good knife blade to do the same thing.






I also own a simple Buck knife because, in California, cops tend to confiscate knives with any type of assisted opening function, even a simple thumb lever. The knife laws here are even worse than the gun laws, but I know them well enough to keep the cops off my back.


----------



## g5000

Yeah, if you live in a state with restrictive laws, that really puts a crimp in what kind of knife you can carry.  That seriously sucks.

I used to carry a much bigger Leatherman multi-tool on my hip when I was on active duty.  But now my civilian job just doesn't really bring up a need for one.  There have not been a lot of situations come up which require a pair of pliers.


----------



## mudwhistle

The knife I carry at work is a Buck Knife. Simple folding knife that does the job.






My favorite is a Katz Tanto. Bought it from a friend of mine that makes knives. 





https://www.katzknives.com/shop/black-kat-series-hunting/black-kat-1006-tanto-kraton/

I'm not the type that feels naked without one. I like guns and knives, but they're nice to have, but I don't shoot anymore, and I don't buy throwing knives. 

Maybe I should start doing it again. Chances are, if we have a few more years of Obama I may need to kill for my food again.


----------



## westwall

My constant carry knife is a Benchmade Osborne Axis Lock.


----------



## pismoe

Around town its usually a little BUCK 303 in the front pocket and then a little old made in USA Schrade with a tiny 2 inch blade that's a COPENHAGEN Snuff commemorative in the back pocket .     Also like my yellow handled CASE trapper .      I have more modern one hand knives [Applegate Fairbairn combat folder] but my tastes are running to the more traditional jack type knife .    I'd like to get a TIDEBOUTE LUMBERJACK because its beautiful but probably impractical .   Also carry a big  Leatherman multitool at times as well as a BUCK lockback [110 I think] when in the woods .


----------



## Missourian

Everyday,  Leatherman Wave and Buck Paklite Skinner.






In the woods,  a Buck 119 replaces the Skinner.

If the Wave ever wears out,  I'd replace it with the titanium Charge TTI for weight,  but I've had it for three years and it's still like brand new,  so not much chance of that anytime soon.


----------



## pismoe

think that posting this is alright .   ---   tidioute 45 lumberjack with frontier bone handles.  ---


----------



## g5000

I was at a gun show today and found a suitable replacement for the Squirt S4.  The Gerber Splice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Benchmade Mel Pardue.


----------



## asaratis

Several titanium Gerbers grace my collection.  My favorite has yellow handles and a serrated edge...when opened, sounds like a fine revolver being cocked.


----------



## KissMy

Missourian said:


> Everyday,  Leatherman Wave and Buck Paklite Skinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the woods,  a Buck 119 replaces the Skinner.
> 
> If the Wave ever wears out,  I'd replace it with the titanium Charge TTI for weight,  but I've had it for three years and it's still like brand new,  so not much chance of that anytime soon.



I use the heck out of Leatherman Waves. I have worn out, broken & lost 4 of them. My current one is made from 3 broken & worn ones I scrapped.


----------



## AquaAthena

Steak knife...


----------



## Missourian

KissMy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday,  Leatherman Wave and Buck Paklite Skinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the woods,  a Buck 119 replaces the Skinner.
> 
> If the Wave ever wears out,  I'd replace it with the titanium Charge TTI for weight,  but I've had it for three years and it's still like brand new,  so not much chance of that anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the heck out of Leatherman Waves. I have worn out, broken & lost 4 of them. My current one is made from 3 broken & worn ones I scrapped.
Click to expand...



Damn...you must really put them through the ringer.

I'm pretty hard on this one,  pushing it far beyond it's tolerance...and it always gets the job done.


----------



## Missourian

g5000 said:


> I was at a gun show today and found a suitable replacement for the Squirt S4.  The Gerber Splice.



Gerber stands behind their warranty,  first hand experience.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/148387-gerber-knives-warranty-delivers-as-promised.html


----------



## asaratis

Missourian said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a gun show today and found a suitable replacement for the Squirt S4.  The Gerber Splice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerber stands behind their warrantee,  first hand experience.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/148387-gerber-knives-warranty-delivers-as-promised.html
Click to expand...


That's just part of why I like 'em!


----------



## Politico

8 inch drop point.


----------



## Sallow

I have a bayonet on my bedroom door and a throwing knife in a drawer next to my front door.

The Bayonet is my fav..


----------



## pismoe

a couple nice survival type knives on this page .  ---  KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Knives > All Categories > Becker Combat Bowie - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.  ---  course kinda big and not for everyday carry in the big city .


----------



## pismoe

plus here ---  TOPS Knives.com  --- nice survival type knife .   Course all these knives just collect dust if you buy them .    I like and remember when a simple quality jack knife and a quality fixed blade was all that was needed .


----------



## pismoe

and one last one and this may be my favorite .   ---  TOPS Knives.com  ---


----------



## g5000

pismoe said:


> plus here ---  TOPS Knives.com  --- nice survival type knife .   Course all these knives just collect dust if you buy them .    I like and remember when a simple quality jack knife and a quality fixed blade was all that was needed .



I used to always carry the basic Buck knife.  A Buck knife was the first knife I ever owned.  Bought it when I was 8 years old.

Nowadays, a lot of people think it is crazy to give an 8 year old a knife. Those people are idiots.  Every boy should have a knife.  I teach kids that knives are tools, not weapons.

I carry an automatic knife now because I like being able to take it out of its sheath and open it with one hand.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus here ---  TOPS Knives.com  --- nice survival type knife .   Course all these knives just collect dust if you buy them .    I like and remember when a simple quality jack knife and a quality fixed blade was all that was needed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always carry the basic Buck knife.  A Buck knife was the first knife I ever owned.  Bought it when I was 8 years old.
> 
> Nowadays, a lot of people think it is crazy to give an 8 year old a knife. Those people are idiots.  Every boy should have a knife.  I teach kids that knives are tools, not weapons.
> 
> I carry an automatic knife now because I like being able to take it out of its sheath and open it with one hand.
Click to expand...


I have to disagree with you here, every child, boy and girl, should have a knife.


----------



## pismoe

yep , just bought each of my 4 year old girl and boy grandkids a Case mini trapper along with official Case branded band aid dispenser and band aids .  Both knives are name engraved , have bone handles , scrolled bolsters and are about a 3 inch blade and are simple 2 bladed knives and very nice looking .   Its up to the parents to give them to the kids / babies when they decide .   Until the kids are given the knives the knives can sit on a shelf to be checked out every once in awhile .    Next , I'll get the kids a little allox handled Swiss Army Farmer or Soldier knife with belt pouch for camping .


----------



## KissMy

Missourian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday,  Leatherman Wave and Buck Paklite Skinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the woods,  a Buck 119 replaces the Skinner.
> 
> If the Wave ever wears out,  I'd replace it with the titanium Charge TTI for weight,  but I've had it for three years and it's still like brand new,  so not much chance of that anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the heck out of Leatherman Waves. I have worn out, broken & lost 4 of them. My current one is made from 3 broken & worn ones I scrapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...you must really put them through the ringer.
> 
> I'm pretty hard on this one,  pushing it far beyond it's tolerance...and it always gets the job done.
Click to expand...


I use the shit out of them. I use it like the tool it is. When I am planting or harvesting I get-r-done & show tools no mercy.

They have a 25 year warranty but it does not cover abuse, alteration, theft, loss, or unauthorized and/or unreasonable use of your Leatherman product.

I scrapped for parts the 2 they rejected saying I abused them - WTF.


----------



## Moonglow

My Buck, large edition, and my fish filet knife, human's can be fileted also...


----------



## pismoe

hey guys , this thread got me to thinking and I'm thinking about getting a Benchmade Griptilian just because of its reputation and because its a one hand opener .    I'm just looking for feedback on this approximately hundred 20  dollar pocket knife .   I may get the more traditional that has traditional wood looking grips but it is still a Griptillian .     Also thinking about a few other knives so I'm really just looking for any and all feedback .


----------



## yidnar




----------



## mudwhistle

This is a really cool video on making Samurai swords:


----------



## dilloduck

Missourian said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a gun show today and found a suitable replacement for the Squirt S4.  The Gerber Splice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerber stands behind their warranty,  first hand experience.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/148387-gerber-knives-warranty-delivers-as-promised.html
Click to expand...


I own several Gerbers and carry Gerber clip all time. Had a tip break on a pretty old one and they replaced if for free.


----------



## eagle1462010

Never leave home without it.  Been using it to skin electrical wire for a long time now.


----------



## westwall

pismoe said:


> hey guys , this thread got me to thinking and I'm thinking about getting a Benchmade Griptilian just because of its reputation and because its a one hand opener .    I'm just looking for feedback on this approximately hundred 20  dollar pocket knife .   I may get the more traditional that has traditional wood looking grips but it is still a Griptillian .     Also thinking about a few other knives so I'm really just looking for any and all feedback .







Benchmade makes some of the finest knives in the world.  No matter which one you choose you will be well served by it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

My favorite blade is my athame


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Spyderco Sage


----------



## Vorskla

One word - Emerson


----------



## mudwhistle

Vorskla said:


> One word - Emerson



Pictures.....or it didn't happen.


----------



## mudwhistle

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> My favorite blade is my athame



Great knife for sacrificing virgins too the Devil.


----------



## dilloduck

My Gerber works for that too


----------



## pismoe

no one asked but here is an update on my search for an everyday carry knife  .   I like it , haven't received it yet so I guess that I think that I will like it .     It is a collaborative design by TOPS and executed by BUCK .   Looks good to me but I'll see in a day or 2 when I get it .   ---   TOPS/Buck CSAR-T Tactical Folding Knife 3-1/2" Tanto Plain Blade, G10 Handles - KnifeCenter  ---


----------



## WinterBorn

I have a 3 blade Case pocket knife that lives in my front pocket.

If I am at work or doing something outdoors (camping, canoeing, hiking ect) I have a Kershaw that has been my favorite knife for 15 years.  I've tried Gerbers, Bucks, and some other brands, but I always end up with the Kershaw clipped in my back pocket.

Whirlwind, Serrated |* Kershaw Knives


----------



## Indeependent

Steak


----------



## mudwhistle

pismoe said:


> no one asked but here is an update on my search for an everyday carry knife  .   I like it , haven't received it yet so I guess that I think that I will like it .     It is a collaborative design by TOPS and executed by BUCK .   Looks good to me but I'll see in a day or 2 when I get it .   ---   TOPS/Buck CSAR-T Tactical Folding Knife 3-1/2" Tanto Plain Blade, G10 Handles - KnifeCenter  ---



Looks like a really solid knife.


----------



## Vorskla

mudwhistle said:


> Vorskla said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word - Emerson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.....or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


emersonknives.com/shop/discontinued-models/reliant-wave-bt/#!prettyPhoto]RELIANT WAVE | Emerson Knives Inc.Emerson Knives Inc.

I love this knife. The "quickdraw" option, as I personally call it, makes this knife perfect for 'defense'. But it's also durable and reliable enough to double as a work knife.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

mudwhistle said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite blade is my athame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great knife for sacrificing virgins too the Devil.
Click to expand...


If that was one's intentions, one would preferably use one's athame, yes


----------



## mudwhistle

Vorskla said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorskla said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word - Emerson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.....or it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> emersonknives.com/shop/discontinued-models/reliant-wave-bt/#!prettyPhoto]RELIANT WAVE | Emerson Knives Inc.Emerson Knives Inc.
> 
> I love this knife. The "quickdraw" option, as I personally call it, makes this knife perfect for 'defense'. But it's also durable and reliable enough to double as a work knife.
Click to expand...


Coool....


----------



## pismoe

yep , looks solid and big but I think I can carry it well enough .     Maybe loose in the back pocket or use the clip or sheath .    Cost was 100 dollars including shipping .   My wife is going to have to start packing a SWISS ARMY [corkscrew]  for her wine bottles for when we go traveling .


----------



## g5000

Quantum Windbag said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus here ---  TOPS Knives.com  --- nice survival type knife .   Course all these knives just collect dust if you buy them .    I like and remember when a simple quality jack knife and a quality fixed blade was all that was needed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always carry the basic Buck knife.  A Buck knife was the first knife I ever owned.  Bought it when I was 8 years old.
> 
> Nowadays, a lot of people think it is crazy to give an 8 year old a knife. Those people are idiots.  Every boy should have a knife.  I teach kids that knives are tools, not weapons.
> 
> I carry an automatic knife now because I like being able to take it out of its sheath and open it with one hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you here, every child, boy and girl, should have a knife.
Click to expand...


Agreed!  But most girls don't want a knife.


----------



## g5000

The more I look at this knife, the more I want it: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-0277RWS1-Folding-Hunter/dp/B00BN0M3HY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1404858843&sr=8-2&keywords=S30V+knife]Buck Knives Alpha Hunter Knife[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

g5000 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to always carry the basic Buck knife.  A Buck knife was the first knife I ever owned.  Bought it when I was 8 years old.
> 
> Nowadays, a lot of people think it is crazy to give an 8 year old a knife. Those people are idiots.  Every boy should have a knife.  I teach kids that knives are tools, not weapons.
> 
> I carry an automatic knife now because I like being able to take it out of its sheath and open it with one hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you here, every child, boy and girl, should have a knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed!  But most girls don't want a knife.
Click to expand...


They will, even if it just a knife to cut their vegetables. Knives are a tool, everyone should learn how to use them. I am amazed every time I see a chef slice a cucumber into nice, even, thin slices in the time it would take me to peal one of those fucking things. I wish I had spent more time concentrating on that particular knife skill.


----------



## Uncensored2008

The one I carry daily is a Kershaw.






I too prefer switchblades. I use a knife mostly to open boxes, which means I want one handed opening.


----------



## pismoe

I received my CSAR-T last week and its a nice knife .   As far as girls go , my daughter always had a 3 blade Sears Craftsman stockman style from about 5 years old .   It was made by Case I think and the biggest blade was almost 4 inch .    She mostly kept it in her room on her dresser and handled it on occasion until she was about 9 - 10 and then she could tale it outside when she wanted .   That BUCK looks to be a big knife G5000 , I like it .    Recently I found a small no brand axe with wood handle and have been cleaning it up .    OH , and I think I already mentioned but I recently sent each of my 4 year old  boy and girl Grandkids a CASE mini trapper with scrolled bolsters .  Its up to the parents to decide when to give it to the kids .


----------



## mudwhistle

g5000 said:


> The more I look at this knife, the more I want it: Buck Knives Alpha Hunter Knife



Pictures.

That link was screwed.


----------



## pismoe

link works for me !!


----------



## pismoe

KERSHAW , I have a Kershaw Blur , its a nice knife but I scratched up the black coating on it as I stupidly cut an aluminum can .   Eventually I may remove the entire finish on the blade .   Now I go to a more natural steel finish when I can and my favorite blade steels are unfinished old style carbon steel that will develop a patina over time .


----------



## g5000

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I look at this knife, the more I want it: Buck Knives Alpha Hunter Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.
> 
> That link was screwed.
Click to expand...









> 3.5" modified wide drop point S30V stainless steel blade, 5" closed, Weight 8 oz.
> 
> Rugged construction, smooth one-handed opening that locks open with a strong liner lock and a flat top edge for positioning index finger
> 
> Comfortable ergonomic Rosewood Dymondwood handle with stainless steel frame and generous lanyard hole
> 
> Advanced Edge2x blade technology, Includes genuine leather sheath
> 
> Forever Warranty, Made in the USA


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## hjmick

I've got, among others, a K-Bar Fighter of which I am particularly fond...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

hjmick said:


> I've got, among others, a K-Bar Fighter of which I am particularly fond...



I would love to have an old K-Bar.


----------



## hjmick

Quantum Windbag said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got, among others, a K-Bar Fighter of which I am particularly fond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have an old K-Bar.
Click to expand...



That makes two of us...


----------



## whitehall

I carry a little vintage Case pocket knife with carbon steel blades. I really like the beauty and functionality of damascus scabbard knives and I have a couple.


----------



## Mr. H.

whitehall said:


> I carry a little vintage Case pocket knife with carbon steel blades. I really like the beauty and functionality of damascus scabbard knives and I have a couple.



But does it have a handsome tang?


----------



## pismoe

I have a yellow handled Case 4 inch [large] trapper with the CV [carbon] blades .    Case is a very nice knife and the yellow is traditional and the blade steel is their first blade steel from 100 years ago  before they added the stainless steel .   I like the carbon because it will acquire a patina and sharpens very nicely .


----------



## pismoe

---  https://www.lehmans.com/p-2173-case-yellow-handled-trapper-pocket-knife.aspx?show=all  ---


----------



## whitehall

pismoe said:


> I have a yellow handled Case 4 inch [large] trapper with the CV [carbon] blades .    Case is a very nice knife and the yellow is traditional and the blade steel is their first blade steel from 100 years ago  before they added the stainless steel .   I like the carbon because it will acquire a patina and sharpens very nicely .



Stainless pocket knives are for the lazy who can't take the time to actually sharpen a knife. Some are so cheap that they actually bend under moderate use. There are still lots and lots of carbon bladed pocket knives around and like you said they sharpen nicely. I like the bone handled pocket knives for their looks and durability. Since nobody uses a pocket watch anymore the watch pockets of dungarees have a use with a little pocket knife which is always where you can find it if you need it. I heard that switchblade spring operated knives are legal to carry if you have a fishing license but I'm not sure.


----------



## Missourian

whitehall said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a yellow handled Case 4 inch [large] trapper with the CV [carbon] blades .    Case is a very nice knife and the yellow is traditional and the blade steel is their first blade steel from 100 years ago  before they added the stainless steel .   I like the carbon because it will acquire a patina and sharpens very nicely .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless pocket knives are for the lazy who can't take the time to actually sharpen a knife. Some are so cheap that they actually bend under moderate use. There are still lots and lots of carbon bladed pocket knives around and like you said they sharpen nicely. I like the bone handled pocket knives for their looks and durability. Since nobody uses a pocket watch anymore the watch pockets of dungarees have a use with a little pocket knife which is always where you can find it if you need it. I heard that switchblade spring operated knives are legal to carry if you have a fishing license but I'm not sure.
Click to expand...


Last couple pair of jeans did not have a watch pocket...I was extremely disappointed.

Now I pay attention.  No watch pocket,  no sale.


----------



## pismoe

spring assist knives are legal I think but a normal stud opening knife works well enough for me and then i'm good even if traveling [I think]  .    Same for the traditional opening knife but I understand the argument that a one hand opening knife might be needed in an emergency .  I have 2 little USA made OLD TIMER knives / with Copenhagen  shields .    I left one in the watch pocket , washed it a few times and it developed a patina [rust] .    Looks good now though after cleanup .


----------



## whitehall

I washed my little bone handled Case knife more than once in a washer and it seemed to come out cleaner than it went in with no damage.  It might be a good idea to throw an old knife in with the wash to clean it up. I wouldn't put in the drier though.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , thing is that I forgot it and then eventually said to myself , did you lose it ??     So I went searching and found it .    Yeah , it went through the drier !!


----------



## pismoe

old style knife made for one handed man .   ---  A.G. Russell Knives | Queen® Easy Open Trapper  ---


----------



## whitehall

I like damascus forged stuff but I bought a Browning folder with what they call "damascus etch" by mistake but it's a fine if heavy pocket knife with a belt clip and a one handed opening setup.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'm partial to CRKT brand, myself. They're sturdy, and pretty rarely need sharpening.


----------



## pismoe

I like Damascus , not practical for me though as i'd be afraid to use it .    As regards CRKT , I like them plus good value .


----------



## Missourian

Look out!  Zombie thread!

Ever since miketx (*) posted a thread on the Schrade Sharpfinger I've had a hankering to get one.  Finally scratched that itch,  ordered one on Amazon with an orange handle to try out for squirrel season now that I seem to have misplaced my Canadian Belt Knife.





Link Schrade SCHOTP178CP Sharpfinger Tactical Knife, Orange https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073RRZXFT/?tag=ff0d01-20

Have to laugh at the descriptive "Tactical knife"......marketing at work.  $12.99...hard to go wrong there.


(*I believe,  correct me if I'm wrong...the thread disappeared with the social groups section .  Since I couldn't find the old thread...I resurrected this one)


----------



## miketx

Still got mine and havn't cut a gd thing with it!


----------



## abrere

favorite for what? daily carry? dressing a deer? The job determines which is the right tool.  I am in and out of a place that decries carrying a knife, of any size, so I can't have it be showing a spring clip. Most of the lockblades, , when you carry them in a pocket, the thumbstuds wear holes in your pockets. So I favor the Spiderco, with the hole in the blade.


----------



## Missourian

miketx said:


> Still got mine and havn't cut a gd thing with it!


That was like a year ago...


----------



## WinterBorn

My favorite knife is my Kershaw.   I've had it for over 15 years and still going strong.

Favorite knife when camping?   The classic Buck.


----------



## asaratis

abrere said:


> favorite for what? daily carry? dressing a deer? The job determines which is the right tool.  I am in and out of a place that decries carrying a knife, of any size, so I can't have it be showing a spring clip. Most of the lockblades, , when you carry them in a pocket, the thumbstuds wear holes in your pockets. So I favor the Spiderco, with the hole in the blade.


I have several Gerbers with holes in the blade.  One finger goes through the hole and the blade rotates around your finger when opening.  They are really hard to drop or have taken out of your hand.  I slicked them up until they almost fall open.

They are similar to this one, except the big round piece isn't there.  It is a big hole.  They evidently don't make mine now.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I bought this (one just like it) knife for my Dad when he retired after working on the Railroad for 44 year... Year was 1983... He carried it and used it everyday that I know of until Nov. 2005 when he passed... I had carried a folding Buck 501 Squire for quite sometime up until that day... A good friend was with me as I was taking care of the arrangements for my Dad and I handed him my Buck and I put the Old Timer in my pocket... It has been there ever since with the exception of about 12 hours in a suitcase when I came to Hawaii... Some asshole TSA agent would have tried to take it away from me and I would have went to jail... Means more to me than some real expensive knives I have seen... My Dad bought me my first Knife and It means a whole shit load to me that I bought him his last knife...  





*Old Timer® Senior Pocket Knife*


----------



## abrere

for many years, the jobs I worked made knife loss a likely thing, at least once a month. So I left the good knife in my car and carried a $2 lockblade from Wally's. Different situations call for different tools.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Crocodile Dundee "that's not a knife...shhhhhundt, THAT'S a knife" knife.


----------

